# samsung online video streaming help!!!!!!!!!



## Tarun (Sep 24, 2011)

hi guys a own a samsung champ duos E2562 and i cant figure out how to view online videos on any of the sites pls i wanted to know the edge settings  pls help


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2011)

You'll be able to view videos in ur phone's browser only if it supports flash, which i suspect it doesn't. But you can play the the video streaming sites (rtsp://), if ur phone's media player supports it.

Plus to know edge settings of ur connection, contact ur service provider's customer care, he will either send you or tell you the way to get it. If you are unable to get it, request it here, i remember almost half of network operator's gprs settings


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

these feature phones doesn't support flash. all op can is stream it through media player else maybe he is out of luck.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 24, 2011)

Tarun said:


> hi guys a own a samsung champ duos E2562 and i cant figure out how to view online videos on any of the sites pls i wanted to know the edge settings  pls help



Go to settings - connectivity or video settings- you will find something called streaming setting- choose your edge profile like Airtel/Vodafone etc.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> these feature phones doesn't support flash. all op can is stream it through media player else maybe he is out of luck.



This-



> You'll be able to view videos *in ur phone's browser only* if it supports flash


----------



## Tarun (Sep 24, 2011)

No guys actually i think its this way that the samsung mobile which are JAVA based does not have a builtin flash player and it uses the Access point as its streaming settings ?  i got the mobile youtube playing videos with the default player


----------

